# How bad will it smell if I make a space cake?



## kokorunsmajor (Jan 8, 2008)

How bad will it smell if I make a space cake my mom will be gone for 3 hours so that gives me good time to make a cake..But will it smell bad..??


----------



## Taipan (Jan 8, 2008)

i made brownies and it didnt smell too bad. the smell of brownies baking over powers the sweet skunky smell


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 8, 2008)

It depends. If your making Mulbutter/Cannabutter to put into the space cake then it can get a bit smelly. But if your just putting ground up weed into your cooking mixture then it wont smell to much.


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 8, 2008)

its not going 2 be any worse than smoking a joint in your home infact its less smell than if u r smoking 

hippy


----------



## creeder (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude your nuts why get caught unless its normal for you to bake a cake? What are you going to say if she walks in? want some?


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Jan 9, 2008)

lol yeah...Well I baked it hope I get stoned Im using the Oil recipe..and that would be pretty cool get my mom tripping balls..LOL!


----------



## creeder (Jan 9, 2008)

Hows your cake I haven't seen you talking it up so I would think it sucked or you got caught. You remind me of myself when mom was away the kids would play!


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Jan 9, 2008)

yup it sucked...Im very dissapointed I wanted to get high of my ass...But i guess Sniff SNiff...


----------

